# Taking my Dog to Portugal



## katie_1

I'm looking to take my dog to the Algarve area in the next few weeks. I don't really want to fly him as he's a gets nervous and although I've never travelled in the hold of a plane I can imagine its very noisy.

So I'm considering driving him over from the uk. Has any-one done this and if so could you please tell me which route you took, how long it takes and approx cost.

Alternatively if someone else is taking their dog out either for a holiday or to live I'd be happy to come along and share costs.

One more thing, are dogs allowed on the beaches.

I've been quoted just over £500 from a company who takes dogs all over Europe.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## tracyann

we recently came over and although we were nervous the dog was ok flying. The company spray the travel box with pheromones that are very similar to the smell their mother would have given off when feeding them so they are relaxed and happy. As yet we haven't found a beach that we can run the dog on!


----------



## katie_1

Oh that's a worry, he loves the beach and the water. Can I ask, how much did it cost you to fly your dog out and which airline did you use?


----------



## sbmclean

HI: We live in lagos and although we dont have a dog ( cats) we see dogs at all the major beaches in the Lagos, Faro, Portimao area. I would fly the dog. That's got to be better than all those hours in a car. Although Meia Praia is the beach with the "cat colony" and I have seen many a curious pooch ( regardless of size) taught a lesson by the fat cats that run the beach.


----------



## tracyann

katie_1 said:


> Oh that's a worry, he loves the beach and the water. Can I ask, how much did it cost you to fly your dog out and which airline did you use?


we used petair in dorset. afraid i cant give you a price for the dog as we also bought 3 cats and a rabbit and in total it cost about £1500. That included being picked up from our home kenneled for two nights and transport from Dorset to Heathrow. It also included vet check and confirmation that animals were healthy to travel.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Tracy


----------



## katie_1

Thanks for all your replies, they've been very helpful. I found out that dogs are allowed on the beaches out of season apparently.

Any expats in Portugal that can advise me if TAP Portugal (the airline) still takes animals on board. I stumbled on a webiste which said they did and also that the animals travel in the cabin!! I tried to ring the number but was on hold for so long I gave up for today.


----------



## ofilha

*dog travel*



tracyann said:


> we used petair in dorset. afraid i cant give you a price for the dog as we also bought 3 cats and a rabbit and in total it cost about £1500. That included being picked up from our home kenneled for two nights and transport from Dorset to Heathrow. It also included vet check and confirmation that animals were healthy to travel.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tracy


Hi Tracy,
We are in the same predictament. We have a cat and a german Shepherd and we live in California. We found that Queen Mary II has a pet program that allows us to bring our pets on the queen Mary. It goes to south hampton though. From there we are having a hard time deciding how to bring the animals to Portugal.
Does petair have a web site, or a contact phone that we can use? I would be interested in contacting them. The wife found an airline in Britain that would take us all to Portugal, but it costs $10000. Your cost was quite reasonable?

Thanks
Joao Coelho


----------



## ofilha

tracyann said:


> we used petair in dorset. afraid i cant give you a price for the dog as we also bought 3 cats and a rabbit and in total it cost about £1500. That included being picked up from our home kenneled for two nights and transport from Dorset to Heathrow. It also included vet check and confirmation that animals were healthy to travel.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tracy


Found a link to their website. Just googled petair dorset.
Thanks again.


----------



## John999

*dog*

We have a German Sheppard and we take him to the beach now and again. We were told once by the life guard, to remove the animal from the beach. We did it, and after checking, we found out that by the Portuguese law, dogs are not allowed on the beach. We still take ours, now the summer is over so the majority of the coast line has no surveillance. But I know that we can be booked.
John999


----------



## maryatness

*taking dog to Portugal*



katie_1 said:


> I'm looking to take my dog to the Algarve area in the next few weeks. I don't really want to fly him as he's a gets nervous and although I've never travelled in the hold of a plane I can imagine its very noisy.
> 
> So I'm considering driving him over from the uk. Has any-one done this and if so could you please tell me which route you took, how long it takes and approx cost.
> 
> Alternatively if someone else is taking their dog out either for a holiday or to live I'd be happy to come along and share costs.
> 
> One more thing, are dogs allowed on the beaches.
> 
> I've been quoted just over £500 from a company who takes dogs all over Europe.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


I have just travelled with my dog from Portugal to England in a few weeks we are returning back to Portugal on the same route.
We are sailing from Plymouth to Santander in Spain, it is a 22 hour crossing, having spoken to other people who travel a lot with their dogs this is the best ship for animals and the quickest way to Portugal.
All the animals are in large enough cages on the top deck, they can have their own bedding, toys and food, you can visit them whenever you want and walk and toilet them.


----------



## ofilha

Hi,
So, once you arrived in Spain, did you rent a car to drive to Portugal? What was the name of the company you used to bring your animals by boat?
Thanks


----------



## maryatness

Hi
I used Brittany Ferries it goes from Plymouth or Portsmouth, it is the best company to use for your pets ( I did my homework on them all ) the name of the boat is Pont Avon, I am about to return using their other boat called the Bretagne, it sounds just as good.
Because it sails to Santander it cuts out half the driving. The roads from Santander to Portugal are very good and not at all busy like ours.
I took my own car, so not too sure about the price for hiring
Hope this helps you


----------



## John999

*dog*

Yes, Brittany-Ferries are great, but it seems that, there are no more availed tickets this year. Check their website and you will be able to find times and prices
Brittany Ferries - Ferry Crossings & Holidays to France & Spain
Trough France you are talking around 1.500 Milles drive. You might want to considerer flying
John999


----------



## maryatness

*dog*



John999 said:


> Yes, Brittany-Ferries are great, but it seems that, there are no more availed tickets this year. Check their website and you will be able to find times and prices
> Brittany Ferries - Ferry Crossings & Holidays to France & Spain
> Trough France you are talking around 1.500 Milles drive. You might want to considerer flying
> John999


Hi
Just booked now for 22nd November, there are no sailings for 15th but there are for 1st, 4th, 8th and 29th November, dont no about October tho.
We cant fly because we have our car with us in England. But I think I may look into it next time if I can find a good airline that takes dogs
Not a bad price either for sailing with Brittany Ferries, it has cost us £274 that is for 2 adults, one dog, large 4 x 4 car, with a large inside cabin (that takes 4 ) with ensuite facilities.


----------



## John999

*dog*



maryatness said:


> Hi
> Just booked now for 22nd November, there are no sailings for 15th but there are for 1st, 4th, 8th and 29th November, dont no about October tho.
> We cant fly because we have our car with us in England. But I think I may look into it next time if I can find a good airline that takes dogs
> Not a bad price either for sailing with Brittany Ferries, it has cost us £274 that is for 2 adults, one dog, large 4 x 4 car, with a large inside cabin (that takes 4 ) with ensuite facilities.


Did you booked going to the Uk or coming? I had a quick look at coming from and couldn´t find any
John999


----------



## maryatness

I booked from the UK going to Portugal


----------



## John999

*dog*



maryatness said:


> I booked from the UK going to Portugal


That is good news
Or I am doing something wrong or when I checked the service was down, because I checked every date from today to have an idea of the price, up to Feb. and only got not available answers
John999


----------



## ofilha

katie_1 said:


> I'm looking to take my dog to the Algarve area in the next few weeks. I don't really want to fly him as he's a gets nervous and although I've never travelled in the hold of a plane I can imagine its very noisy.
> 
> So I'm considering driving him over from the uk. Has any-one done this and if so could you please tell me which route you took, how long it takes and approx cost.
> 
> Alternatively if someone else is taking their dog out either for a holiday or to live I'd be happy to come along and share costs.
> 
> One more thing, are dogs allowed on the beaches.
> 
> I've been quoted just over £500 from a company who takes dogs all over Europe.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Hi,
Can you give me the name of the company? We are trying to find a way to bring our dog and cat to Europe from the US. I found Cunard Lines takes pets across the Atlantic to southhampton but from there i am at a loss on how to bring my animals with me to Portugal. One company quoted $10000, but then in this forum/thread another company was mentioned. I contacted the company but i have not heard from them.

Thanks.
Joao Coelho
aka ofilha


----------



## maryatness

Hi John

They are definatly still sailing the only month they arent is January 2010.


----------



## nelinha

Hi there, I have just come from South Africa with a dog and an African Grey the pet carriers wanted 1200 euros to put them on board and get the cages, I still had to do all the vet work, documents, vaccinations etc, so I went to TAP cargo directly, did all the work myself and got the pets into Portugal on TAP for 500 euros all inclusive! It was hard work and lots of stress but I think it should be easier for you as you will not be coming from outside the EU. The dog and parrot travelled in their own boxes in the hold, the problem I had was that as cargo they had to be cleared by customs in Lisbon. They arrived at 20:00 hours, got all the docs from a clearing agency Ground Force, they work with TAP, they forgot to advise the state vet that live animals were on board, sent me from pillar to post but I managed to get them into the car at 1:30 in the morning.... The dogs apparently can travel on board with you if they weigh less than 7 kilos. Your best bet is to phone TAP cargo their department in Johannesburg was very helpful. Good luck your dog will love it here, mine has adapted very well he thinks he is the king of all dogs in Portugal! Nelinha


----------



## siobhanwf

We too brought our ages boxer on Brittany Ferries from Plymouth to Santander. NO PROBLEMS at all. There are dogs kennels (two different sizes) on the top deck with space to exercise the dogs. From Santander to home was easy as we stopped every 2 hours and took him for a walk at the service stations. The cost of the dog was very cheap only 25GBP if I remember rightly. 

There are two ferries to Santander one from Plymouth and the other from Portsmouth.

All the questions answered at the Brittany Ferries website https://help.brittany-ferries.co.uk/help/pet_abroad/

Hope this helps


----------



## siobhanwf

Sorry forgot to post the cost of taking a pet.

The following prices are per pet and apply for both cats and dogs:

• £16.50 (UK to France) & £24.75 (France to UK)
• £27.50 (UK to Spain) & £38.50 (Spain to UK)


----------



## ofilha

maryatness said:


> I have just travelled with my dog from Portugal to England in a few weeks we are returning back to Portugal on the same route.
> We are sailing from Plymouth to Santander in Spain, it is a 22 hour crossing, having spoken to other people who travel a lot with their dogs this is the best ship for animals and the quickest way to Portugal.
> All the animals are in large enough cages on the top deck, they can have their own bedding, toys and food, you can visit them whenever you want and walk and toilet them.


are you renting a car from Santander to Portugal?


----------



## Diane1

*dog*

If you are not planning bringing your own vehicle, flying still is the best way


----------



## ofilha

*dog on Britanny Ferries*



siobhanwf said:


> We too brought our ages boxer on Brittany Ferries from Plymouth to Santander. NO PROBLEMS at all. There are dogs kennels (two different sizes) on the top deck with space to exercise the dogs. From Santander to home was easy as we stopped every 2 hours and took him for a walk at the service stations. The cost of the dog was very cheap only 25GBP if I remember rightly.
> 
> There are two ferries to Santander one from Plymouth and the other from Portsmouth.
> 
> All the questions answered at the Brittany Ferries website https://help.brittany-ferries.co.uk/help/pet_abroad/
> 
> Hope this helps


Did rent a car, and if you how much did it cost?
Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf

ofilha said:


> are you renting a car from Santander to Portugal?


No we were driving our own car. We went back to bring our son's dog to live with us in Portugal. He had been posted to the UAE and couldn't take the dog with him


----------



## Mamacats

TAP allows cats and dogs under 7 kilos of weight including the weight of the pet carrier, within the passenger area but you must reserve since they is a limit as to how many animals may travel within the passenger area per flight.
They charge by weight but be sure to have the correct paperwork done before the flight and do not give calming medication to your pet before the flight, if you do not tell the airline company.
Animals are not allowed on the beach but I have seen dogs on the beach in the Quarteria area even though the owners risk being fined.


----------



## ofilha

*taking animals to Portugal*



Mamacats said:


> TAP allows cats and dogs under 7 kilos of weight including the weight of the pet carrier, within the passenger area but you must reserve since they is a limit as to how many animals may travel within the passenger area per flight.
> They charge by weight but be sure to have the correct paperwork done before the flight and do not give calming medication to your pet before the flight, if you do not tell the airline company.
> Animals are not allowed on the beach but I have seen dogs on the beach in the Quarteria area even though the owners risk being fined.


My cat would be okay, but she is a tortie that i adopted from the street and she is a meower,it might drive the passengers crazy. The shepherd would not be able to go with us in the passenger area, so it sounds. Was this flight from England or from the US?

Thanks


----------



## Mamacats

I am aware of this information because I am or was (closing cattery) a breeder in Portugal and have experience in shipping our cats to their new families.


----------

